
How to avoid deadlock in DB transaction? - techschool
https://youtu.be/qn3-5wdOfoA
======
techschool
One of the hardest thing when working with database transaction is locking and
handling deadlock. The best way to deal with deadlock is to avoid it, which
means we should fine-tune our queries in the transaction so that deadlock
won’t have a chance to occur, or at least minimise its chance of occurrence.

